# Ford 340b clutch issues



## Christopher k (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey guys, i purchased this tractor two years ago with 1600 hours on it. 
I have used it from time to time doing odd jobs around the house. I had it parked for a few months and went to move it on day and with the clutch depressed it wouldnt slow down the transmission. Would it be possible to have a stuck clutch? Or It has a grease cup that ive been told is for the throw out bearing. I have greased it a few times since ivd owned it. Would it be possible ive put too much grease to the bearing and it has wicked onto the clutch?I have put roughly 70 hours on it since owning.
First tractor ive owned and not sure how to proceed. Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Grease on the clutch would result in the opposite, less friction and a slipping clutch.

Most likely, the friction disc has rusted stuck to the engine flywheel. You may be able to break it loose by putting a load to the tractor, while the clutch pedal is fully depressed. Find a rock or a low sturdy wall that the front wheels can rest against. Put the transmission in lowest gear and drive against the obstacle with the clutch fully depressed, all the time. One hand on the stop knob, so you can kill the engine quickly if things seem to go wrong. Hopefully the friction disc will come loose from the engine flywheel.

If you park the tractor for longer periods, take a piece of wood and block the clutch pedal so it is depressed. That way, the friction disc is not sitting against the engine flywheel, and there is less risk for the clutch to be stuck the next time you use the tractor.

Look at the underside of the bell housing and see if you can find a small hole. From factory, there was a cotter pin inserted into the hole. This hole is there to drain liquids from the bell housing. If it is clogged, you may have water standing inside that will help the clutch parts rust. Clear the hole, and poke around inside the bell housing. There may be a fairly thick layer of crud that stops the water from coming out, even if the hole is cleared.

Park the tractor slightly uphill, at least for longer periods.


----------



## Christopher k (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey, thanks for the reply and info. 
Could i try applying the brakes hard with the clutch depressed while driving it? Or it may only be from a dead stop against something like a tree?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, braking will do about the same thing.

The thing with the front wheels locked is that if the friction disc is not getting loose at first, you can continue to stress the disc by spinning the wheels and keep on pushing.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Been my experience that the brakes don't apply enough grip to break the clutch loose. I used the big tree method. Not an issue anymore, neither of mine have dry clutches.


----------



## Christopher k (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey, so i fired it up this weekend started driving in second gear depressed then brakes but stalled the tractor. Tried it in 3rs gear with a bit more rpm. Depressed the clutch and jammed the brakes on. It worked! Clutch is operating again. Thanks for the info i appreciate it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Better than a split any time...

Just make sure when you park it, you put a wooden block between the pedal and the tractor cowl to keep the pedal depressed and the clutch plate off the flywheel


----------

